# Injured & Recovered Racer - Northern Ireland



## closter (Jul 2, 2016)

hi - any guys reading this living in northern ireland co. antrim area (i'm in newtownabbey).

over 5 weeks ago i found an injured racer - bad neck wound & severe limp.

the wound has healed & the limp is to a far lesser extent than before & he's now walking on it whereas before he couldn't - it's not broken nor are his wings.

he was emaciated when i found him but now he is just fine apart from the slight limp mentioned - he is eating/drinking & poop is normal.

problem is i know nothing about pigeons & although i contacted the owner for advice i received none.

does anyone know someone who would adopt him - i'm afraid to release him in case he returns to the owner & he disposes of him - i don't want a pigeon as a pet but i'm fond of the little guy/girl - i have him in a large guinea pig cage (3'x2'x2') but i'm concerned regarding his confinement & future needs - in other words i don't know what to do other than get someone who can properly look after him.

any spare time i have is devoted to rescuing huskies.

cheers


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Cloister, thank you for rescuing the little guy and caring what happens to him! Not sure of resources near you. In the us we have local pigeon clubs, photo ad magazines, and an online Craigslist where people rehome animals. Have you tried googling "pigeon rescue"? What part of Ireland do you live ? 
http://www.irishwildlifematters.ie/animals/contacts.html
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm
http://helpwildlife.co.uk/p0593/
https://www.gumtree.com/birds/northern-ireland
http://www.7thheaven.org.uk/
http://www.birds4sale.co.uk/area/47

Your best bet may be placing a free ad on Craigslist. We adopted two pigeons from ads there. You just need to specify that you are looking for a good home and charge a rehoming fee and carefully screen answers to make sure the racer is adopted by a good caring person. Craigslist does gave ads in various places in Ireland. Please keep us posted!
http://belfast.craigslist.co.uk/


----------



## closter (Jul 2, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Cloister, thank you for rescuing the little guy and caring what happens to him! Not sure of resources near you. In the us we have local pigeon clubs, photo ad magazines, and an online Craigslist where people rehome animals. Have you tried googling "pigeon rescue"? What part of Ireland do you live ?
> http://www.irishwildlifematters.ie/animals/contacts.html
> http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm
> http://helpwildlife.co.uk/p0593/
> ...


appreciate your time & help - will have a look at those links

however before proceeding further i believe i'll need to confirm for 100% sure if he can fly & not just assume so by the power i feel in his wings when i hold him.

if he can't fly then the problem is solved - i'll just keep him in a suitable loft with a mate (perhaps some advice on that later).

my brother is trying to get me a suitable space with nowhere high he can perch on.

however on the question of flying can you please advise.

is it lightly he will fly without any encouragement/assistance if i say place him on a table or if he just sits there can i do something that will gently persuade him to do so in order to confirm whether he can "naturally fly" or not - i don't want frighten or injure him.

sorry for the dumb questions


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our rescued feral, Phoebe, had a broken wing but could only fly a few feet. If in doubt, would not release the bird. Does he/she fly around inside your home? If he/she cannot fly well then would build a loft and get a friend and enjoy your good fortune at being adopted by a pigeon.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It's normal for pigeons to make for a high place, be it only a book case, shelf or similar the inside a home. My rescue birds go for the top of a wardrobe.

If your fella makes no move to get off the ground or wherever you place him, he may just not have the lift in his wings.


----------

